
Motivating Software Engineers 101 - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/motivating-software-engineers-101/
======
horsecaptin
On salaries: If your senior engineers are making less than the entry-level
engineers at Google / Facebook / Amazon / Other large employer in your area,
then make no mistake about it - they're unhappy because you're underpaying
them.

~~~
encorekt
Yes, that is absolutely true. I think the point here is that salary isn't
ENOUGH to keep people motivated; that while you need to pay well, you can't
shirk all other aspects of morale.

